# Fly fishing for Pike?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So how in the world should I go about fly fishing for northern pike? I am mostly asking about Leader and Tippet advice! Should I use steel leader? Thick mono?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't tried this myself but I was watching a show on TV over the weekend and a guy was fishing for Pike. He caught one on heavy mono, only to loose it at the boat. The mono was shredded. He switched to steel leader after that.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've caught tiger musky on my fly rod. I just use heavy leader -- 20lb or so. I've also used steel leaders, but I like heavy mono better. Just keep an eye on it if you are catching them. Obviously, you might lose more fish using mono -- but I believe you'll also hook more without steel.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I've used steel leaders with good results. 

This was in Canada though, where northerns sometimes go after people's hands for the shiny wedding bands. Don't know if the pike down here are more selective. YMMV.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ted said:


> I've used steel leaders with good results.
> 
> This was in Canada though, where northerns sometimes go after people's hands for the shiny wedding bands. Don't know if the pike down here are more selective. YMMV.


+1 on the steel leaders for northerns in Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Canada. I usually used big Deceivers in white/red or purple.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Cabelas sells small steel leaders. The only time i fished for them we used the steel leaders. Only had 1 fish but seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't fished for pike/tiger musky with a fly rod, but I have fished for many saltwater species on the coast (sharp teeth). We would use 40 - 60lb test mono for leader and then a 20lb mono running line for the rest. The fish didn't seem to care about the mono size. This was the typical setup for stripers there as well (but they were a lot larger than the ones at Powell). I wouldn't be surprised if that setup would work for pike as well.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Fished for pike a lot when I lived in Michigan. Use wire tippet similar to the link below.
http://www.amazon.com/Rio-Brands-Knotabble-Wire-Tippet/dp/B001T6Q71A


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

You don't need wire. Heavy fluero is best but since you'll have to go online to find it then I'd get some maxima. Wouldn't go lighter than 40lb. There's no reason to either.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have made some KILLER 7' furled leaders to which I added some Berkley mono coated wire which is very supple.
I am going to give this set up a try soon. The leader is going to make casting much easier.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

There is some good advise here so far. The Tye Gear works well for leaders also. I've done Pike and Mukies with it. For flies, think big and bulky so 8 wt rods are the best way to go just because of the size fly that will work best.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH- 20lb mono for tiger muskie? Double (or triple) it and quit losing fish.


----------

